# Bergesens. The "Berges" and the "Fonns"



## zelo1954 (Apr 5, 2005)

Folks:
Can anyone distinguish for me please the Bergesen company distinction between the "Berge..." and the "...fonn" tankers? i'm sure one or more Sigval Bergesens existed and had fingers in the both pies that constitute these two companies. But who, how, and why?

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

Geoff, I think that it went somethink like this.
The original Sigval Bergesen was the first company with the "Fonn" in the ships name, and then came Sigval Bergesen D/Y, who was the son of the original owner, and it is the Sigval Bergesen D/Y ships with "Berge" in the name. The D/Y in the company name means "the younger".

Cheers Frank


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

There is a a very brief history on the BW Group website http://www.bergesen.no/lwp/wcm/connect/BWG/BW+Gas/Company/History/

Phil


----------

